# Swinging Wives



## tlk1968

My wife and I have been in and out of the swinging lifestyle for about five years. I am wanting to know what a womans point of view about swinging is from some of you? I am just curious as to if my wife really enjoys it when we do, or is she just doing it for my pleasure.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

My husband and I started swinging earlier this year to add some spice to our life and to try and help with some ED medical issues - while it hasn't really solved the ED problem, it has added spice.

And...I'm the ONE who suggested it and started the ball rolling, not him...so yes I do enjoy it. The best part for me is watching him have fun (when he can) - that's where I get the most pleasure from, but I participate sometimes too and have a good time also, and, most importantly - it hasn't changed our relationship at all, from any standpoint thus far.

So for me - I have no issues with it and my husband hasn't expressed any either. Now - we've only participated with single partners and not a couple yet, but I don't think my viewpoint would change at all. 

I would think if she wasn't really into it, why would she do it? Could a wife truly fake that she supports this kind of lifestyle while she watched her husband have sex with someone else? I couldn't, but, I'm not her...and for this long? I doubt it.


----------



## tlk1968

Yes, we usually are threesomes, she has been with other men as I watched. Once she is satisfied by the other I am with her. It is an enjoyment for me, but she has at times made me wonder if she enjoys it as well. She has asked me before why I like seeing her with another and I tell her it is just the fact that she is so sexual and her body is to die for and I get sexual pleasure seeing her enjoy another and satisfying another.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

She might just be wondering why it turns you on, not that she doesn't enjoy it. My hubby asked me the same thing - why does it turn me on - I told him. But he's never acted like he didn't enjoy it and has expressed the opposite.

So...if that's not good enough for you, flat out ask her - honey - do you enjoy this or are you doing it just for me? And, then accept whatever answer you get and move on.


----------



## GAsoccerman

have you guys done this in the privacy of homes? or at a hotel? or at clubs?

We have gone to a swingers club but have not engaged. I am trying to figure out if my wife is interested or not. 

we have gone to the clubs, she gets very horny there, but has failed to engaged in activity. I am trying to figure if she is just very picky or is afraid to take the "step"

When we go, she dresses very sexy and "cleans up" 

So what are your thoughts? Does she wish to play or afraid to?

She is very sexual, but I think she has a inner battle going on.


----------



## tlk1968

We have our fun at home. We have our guests over and it is a "laid back" atmoshpere. Grilling out, mixed drinks and beer, and good conversation that is off topic of just sex. We have made some great friends that way and it is not all about sex. The sex is just an added perk. Maybe talk to your wife and find out if she would be more comfortable having activities at home. It is more private that way and you have the option of closing curtains, blinds, etc... To keep things "behind closed doors."


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

I agree. We do ours at our home only (no kids at home), we don't go to clubs, motels or someone else's home, feel more comfortable in ours.

And we've made a few good friends too, it's not always about the sex, in fact sometimes it doesn't work out (husband's issues), but we have a good time/conversation and a few drinks and have fun anyway.


----------



## tlk1968

I have neve had any issues myself, nor my wife. We just look at is as "sex." It is fun and we don't let it go any further than that. It has to be a mutual desire. I enjoy watching her waith another man, she enjoys being pleasured by another man and me in the same night. But, I always make it "Her" call!


----------



## Mom6547

ASK HER. For my part, I loved it.


----------



## Sadman

My wife is the only one of us two that has really indulged albeit with a woman only, she has no interest going with another man though that is my fantasy.

She is very non committal about these things, she always says it`s just alright, she keeps her guard up, it was a joint decision to get involved in all this too.

She is quite insecure about her body but wears sexy underwear to clubs and shaves her mary - lol

She did say that if she played with a man it would only be because it`s my fantasy but that`s not what I want, she has to be into it.


----------



## dutch

tlk1968 said:


> My wife and I have been in and out of the swinging lifestyle for about five years. I am wanting to know what a womans point of view about swinging is from some of you? I am just curious as to if my wife really enjoys it when we do, or is she just doing it for my pleasure.


Probably pleasure for her too, or she wouldn't be doing it. I believe it's a matter of getting past jealousy hangups. It's just sexual pleasure and lust, not love.


----------

